# Veg room Vs. Flower room size



## CROOKED562

Im in partner ship with a friend, who designed the grow room. The veg room is set up to be 10'x8'. And flower room is 23'x 10'.  I know you need more room to flower, but if I was to fill up veg room full, i dont think the plants from veg to flower will use all availible room..  or would it?


----------



## Rosebud

Are you growing from clone or seeds? If seeds you will be eliminating the males so you could need less room in flower.  If you are growing females from clones or femenized seeds then they will grow taller and they will get as big as they have room for. 

Tell us more about your grow.  And welcome  crooked.! you found a nice place.


----------



## RubyRed

those are Big rooms.  My flower room is smaller than veg room.  I grow clones as well as seeds  so need more room for that.  flower room only flowers plants so fill the flower room properly to use the space


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My word those are very large rooms.  Tell us about your spaces and how you plan on growing.  Also strain makes a big difference.  Some sativas will get very large and willowy, some indicas do not grow much more after being put into 12/12.

My flowering space is about almost 2-1/2 times the size of my vegging space, but I do a perpetual harvest, so have plants of differing ages in my vegging space all the time.


----------



## CROOKED562

All clones  about 3 week old clones, to make up the time while we are building.. I just want to make sure we will be able to fill up the flower room with what we are able to veg. because if you have 60 or 30 plants. we will still be using the same lighting and electricity. Im loooking to maximize on every grow..   

all OG's   

2 and half. hmmm  well okay. Im not all that knowedgable, so i just thought I needed to ask out there.


----------



## CROOKED562

8 1000w in the flower.. not sure what he will be putting in the veg as of yet..

yea  big rooms!!  we are going balls out!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Clones flipped at 3 weeks are going to be quite small and not take up much space at all in the vegging space.  And when flipped when small, they will not grow as large as they will when given a decent veg period.  However, it is so strain related that it will probably be hard for anyone to give you more than a guess.  Also, if you are new growers, there is a learning curve to this hobby.  You can do all the research and set up your space right, but a huge amount is up to the grower and you will get better as time goes on.


----------



## CROOKED562

Yea. I have 1 grow behind me. tent grow, and this grow is a whole nother story. Im just running everything through my head while its being built.


----------



## yooper420

After I had one grow under my belt, I was, in NO way ready to tackle a grow of the size you are talking about. I was overjoyed at the success of my endeavor and sat down and thought " how did I get here? ". I had grown a garden to maturity and now I had to figure out how I did it. Keep a good journal to refer back to. Good luck, you`re gonna need it. Green mojo to you also.


----------



## Kraven

Green mojo brother...now that's a really big project your trying to tackle. Hopefully you are legal because that many plants will sure have a tell tale odor, and it will take a bunch of time to properly control a big grow like that. Anyway, good luck and stay safe. What strains are you going to run?


----------



## CROOKED562

my partner in this, is the one with the knowledge of growing, but planning and building of setup,  he dont have to much experience.. Just working in the ones he has tended to in the past years and seeing other peoples setups .. thats why I was asking about the size of the room and if that was about right.. before the walls go up all the way.

Not worried bout the smell...This build and setup project has unlimitied money going into it.
Yea  its all legal anyways, right..?    lol:yay:

mostly all OG's.  and some Florida strains


----------



## orangesunshine

my rule of thumb is flower room is double the size of the veg room---budget about $1k investment per light for materials---failing to get a sub panel for electric seems to be the most common mistake for most new start-ups---after adding up all the wattage you plan on using add another 30% capacity for the panel to allow additional electric devices that you may add later and to prevent any breakers from popping


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If he has grown a lot, even for other people, he should be able to figure out how big he needs the veg area in relation to the flowering room size.  He has experience with how large plants grow in x number of weeks, doesn't he and some strain experience?  I was thinking that you both had to be new growers.

We still kind of need more information to really give you an answer.  If you are flipping at 3 weeks, they are still going to be quite small and the veg room will probably not need to be 1/2 the size of the flowering space, unless you are keeping mothers.  If you want to let them get some size to them, something most of us do, then you will need a vegging space that is larger.  Do you plan on doing any advanced training or just take cuts and flip at 3 weeks?  Are you going to keep mother plants?  If so, they take space.  What will you be using for lighting?  Are you rooting the cuttings in the veg space?


----------



## CROOKED562

> If he has grown a lot, even for other people, he should be able to figure out how big he needs the veg area in relation to the flowering room size. He has experience with how large plants grow in x number of weeks, doesn't he and some strain experience? I was thinking that you both had to be new growers.



yea  just was kinda doubting him and thought I ask Others with experience..



> If he has grown a lot, even for other people, he should be able to figure out how big he needs the veg area in relation to the flowering room size. He has experience with how large plants grow in x number of weeks, doesn't he and some strain experience? I was thinking that you both had to be new growers.



yes already trenched and ran eletric from house panel to back..and installed sub panel.  100amps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Have you picked out strains?


----------



## CROOKED562

Partner is the one dealing with the clones.  He's the one with all the connections.  But starting out with 50,  I guess!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, I wish you luck.  Even after decades of growing, I would not take on something like that on.


----------



## CROOKED562

a few pics 

View attachment IMG_0688[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_0691[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_0680[1].jpg


----------



## peterevans

Nice set-up i was going to say hope you have good extraction for temps with 8 x 1000 watters but i see you are dialed in with the chiller thingy.
Peter


----------



## CROOKED562

update pics 

View attachment IMG_0711[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_0712[1].jpg


----------



## Gr8fulOkie

I know it is a ghosted thread. Just wondering if it planned out for you...


----------

